
Microsoft joins Open Invention Network to help protect Linux and open - ScottWRobinson
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-joins-open-invention-network-to-help-protect-linux-and-open-source/
======
mtgx
So does that mean they will not extort royalties from Chromebook makers
anymore?

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/apr/17/microsoft...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/apr/17/microsoft-
chrome-android-deal-foxconn-hon-hai)

